#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Open Geospatial Consortium(OGC) Standards in geo informatic system notes download

## Achalsharma

The Start Geospatial Consortium (OGC) is quite active in developing  standards that cater for emerging technologies which enable  interoperability between communities that previously were not able to  very easily communicate. Embracing these standards enables the  meteorological area to reach out to a wider audience, and keep up with  the ever changing landscape of Internet-based services.





  Similar Threads: Global positionig system(gps)  in geo informatic system free pdf download Temporal gis  in geo informatic system free pdf download Coordinate System geo informatic system free lecture notes Introduction  of Cartography geo informatic system free notes download GIS in utility and management geo informatic system lecture notes

----------

